# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  عندما غادرت نفسي

## أميرة قوس النصر

لا أذكر  تفاصيل ذلك اليوم لكن ما أذكره ان اطرافي بدات تصاب بالخدر ، كنت أسير ولا أعرف الى أين ، انفاسي تتسارع  بطريقة غريبة  وقلبي ينبض بسرعة  أردت الموت  بشده لم أعد اتمسك بالحياة ولا أريدها ، لم أقاوم تلك الحاله ولم اطلب المساعدة  كل ما اردته هو ان انتهي من هذه الحياة او ربما لم افكر بشئ وبعد لحظات  احسست بأنه توقف وارتطمت بلأرض .
لم اعد اشعر بشئ كان شعوري أنني كالريشة  لم اسمع اي ضجة  فتحت عيني  لإجد نفسي  داخل غرفة  بطلاء أزرق فاتح  رفعت رأسي  فرأيت فتاة صغيرة بشعر ذهبي اللون تجلس تحت نافذة  حاملتا دميتها المصنوعة من الوصوف لم أميزها في البداية لكنني صدمت عندما تاملتها جيدا كانت انا ........!
تلك الطفلة الصغيرة التي سارت متجة نحوي  كانت  انا  قبل عشرة اعوام 
ولسبب ما سألتها وكانني موقنه انها تحمل الاجابة : هل مت؟!
ابتسمت وقدمت لي الدمية لأحملها فأمسكتها و أعدت  السؤال : هل مت؟
_ ما تريدين ؟! هل تريدين ذلك ؟
_ مها لا أعرف ولم أعد أعرف  ماذا أريد، لكن كيف يعقل  ذلك  أن أرى نفسي  قبل  عشر اعوام وأتحدث معها ؟!
_ تستغربين وجودي معك الان ولا تستغربين حالتك ؟ لا تستغربين ضعفك ؟ الا تخجلين! , مدت يدها وأمسكت لعبتي بغضب ثم أكملت :
أنا هنا لأنني لم أعد ارغب ببقائي معك ولن ارضى ان اكون انتي بعد الان أنا مها لدي أحلامي لدي أمالي أسطرها كلما كبرت 
اي ضعف فيه ابتره وهذا ما سيحدث لك ان بقيت هكذا سأبترك  مني ، لا مكان لمثلك في نفسي .
_ لقد تعبت ... وخسرت  تعرفين ما مررت به تعرفين ما.....
لكن صوت اخر قاطع كلامي من أحد متجه نحوي كنت انا ايضا لكن  لست انا من  جديد نظرت الي وقالت لي :
_ الم تحققي معظم أحلامك؟ 
اجبت بذهول : ل .....لكن................ لكنني خسرت جزء منها
نظرت الفتاه الصغيرة  الى  الفتاه الاخرى واقتربت منها وكانها تهرب مني  ولا تطيق الوقف قربي فأردت ان اعزيها فقلت لها : اسف لم يعد بيدي اي شيء .... لم أعد أحلم ...
_ وما ذنبها ؟، صرخت بي نفسي من جديد
_ من هي؟
فقالت الفتاة الصغيرة : تلك المسكينة صاحبة الاحلام التي لا تكسر ، صاحبت الابتسامة  التي حدثتني عنها  ما ذنبها ؟
_ لم اعرفها  من هي ؟
أمسكت كل منها يد من يدي وقمن بسحبي الى مكان اخر فيه فتاة مستلقية لم  تعد ملامحها مألوفة لي أمسكت يدها فكانت باردة وبدت انفاسها تتسارع أكثر وكانها تتالم فتركتها على الفور ونظرت اليهما والاسئلة تتسارع داخل رأسي .
جلست الفتاه الصغيرة فوق رأسها وأخذت تمسح العرق من جبينها  بينما  قالت لي الاخرى : هذه هيه أميرة قوس النصر !!!
فزداد الوضع غرابة  لم أعد أفهم أي شي ، كيف أقف امامي نفسي هكذا ؟وما هذا كله ,هل فعلا قررت تلك الصغيرة انني لست أنا؟
فقالت الي الصغيرة وكأنها تقرئ ما افكر به : كل ما ترينه الان موجود داخل احلامنا لقد تمنيت  وجودها ( واشارة لأميرة قوس النصر ) 
فأصبحت داخل أفكارك  ..... لها صوتك ولها عيونك .. نبض قلبك يحيها  وانفاسها هي أملك ... تحيا كلما حلمتي أكثر 
جنونك يزيدها حكمة ...اصرارك يكسبها روعة ... لكن ....
فأكلمت الاخرى : بدأ اليأس يتسلل قلبك 
-	بدات عيونك لا ترى من يحبونك 
-	ولم تعد لك رغبة في الحياة 
-	ففقدتها وفقدتنا .... 

جلست قربها وامسكت يدها وقلت بحسرة : أذن مت؟!
_ ماذا تريدين؟ هل نحن نستسلم؟
_ ماذا حدث لاحلامنا ؟
_ ماذا حدث لسرنا الصغيرة ؟
_ ما ذنب هذه المسكينة في يأسك؟
أقتربت وأمسكت يدها  من جديد واغلقت عيني كم حلمت بصفاتها الكاملة وكم تمنيت ان اصل لدرجة ولو بسيطة  حتى اصبح هي؟!
متى أصبح لتلك الكلمة مكان في حياتي ( المستحيل)؟!!
متى فقدت ذلك الحماس الذي اراه في عيني الان عندما كنت صغيرة 
وتلك النبرة القوية قبل فتره التي اراها الان في تلك الاخرى اين ذهبت ؟
ايعقل ان اتخلى عن كل هذا لمجرد ازمة عابرة ؟
ايعقل ان ارفض امانة ربي  روحي وان اطلب منه ان يستردها وبلإلحاح لمجرد يأس  وعائق؟!
انا لست كذلك ولا أريد ان اصبح كذلك 
لدي احلامي الكثيرة التي لم احقق الا جزء بسيطا منها 
اريد ان اقاتل من اجل ما  احلم به 
اريدك يا اميرتي معي حتى اصبح مثلك 
أريد ان اتصرف بطريقتي أن اخطئ وأن اتعلم من تلك الاخطاء 
وجودي هنا الان مضيع للوقت علي ان استيقظ من غيبوبة الحزن هذه 
لم اتكلم بصوت عالي لكن الدفئ تسلل ليديها وانفاسها انتظمت 
ثم فتحت عيني فلم اجد احد منهن بل كانت سحر تمسك  يدي  والخوف بادي على وجوه صديقاتي الاخريات تاملت الجميع وابتسمت لاننا عدن مرة اخرى شخصا واحدا ...
لن اتخلى عن نفسي من جديد
فمهما بلغت خسارتي لا تقارن بخسارة نفسي 
صدقوني لا شيء يعادل الالتقاء بالذات.................................


أميرة قوس  النصر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فعلا أنك مميزة مها ويعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (61):

----------


## غسان

_الحمدلله على السلامه مها  جميل جدا _

----------


## MONTASER

يا عيني يا عيني عالابدااااااع .... فعلا انك أميره بكتاباتك وأميره بافكارك وكثير عجبني اسلوبك بهاد الموضوع لايصال مثل هيك معلومه جميله وخبره ناضجه للناس ....

بس بيني وبينك فيها شوية انفصام شخصيه . هههههههههههههههه
(بمزح)

وأخيرا الحمدلله على السلامه وبتمنى يكون من وحي خيالك فقط --يعني ما غبتي عن الوعي--

وهاي الابيات مني الك هديّه ما من وراها جزيّه  :

لمـّـاحــةُ الألحاظ ســـاحرةُ النـــدى       ****        قمــــرُ الإنـــــاثِ ينيـــــرهــا الفكــــرُ

أرجوانــــةُ الأدبِ وضّــــاءةُ الجـــــوى       ****        سُمــرُ الإناث بعقلهــا تزهو وتزدهـرُ

مــــا راعني فيها الّا بياض النــــوى       ****         ولقد زانــــها ما يحتـــوي السطـــرُ

تهيب على العلم ما يرقى الغنـــى       ****         أميرةٌ ...بل أميرةٌ وقوسها النصــــرُ

الابيات أخويّه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> _الحمدلله على السلامه مها  جميل جدا _


الله يسلم عمرك ....

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا عيني يا عيني عالابدااااااع .... فعلا انك أميره بكتاباتك وأميره بافكارك وكثير عجبني اسلوبك بهاد الموضوع لايصال مثل هيك معلومه جميله وخبره ناضجه للناس ....
> 
> بس بيني وبينك فيها شوية انفصام شخصيه . هههههههههههههههه
> (بمزح)
> 
> وأخيرا الحمدلله على السلامه وبتمنى يكون من وحي خيالك فقط --يعني ما غبتي عن الوعي--
> 
> وهاي الابيات مني الك هديّه ما من وراها جزيّه  :
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على الابيات و سرني جدا مرورك  :Smile:

----------


## samah

[align=center]Wonderful[/align]
 :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا سماح

----------


## The Gentle Man

جميل جدا

 :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> جميل جدا


 :Smile:

----------


## ريمي

يعطيك الف عافية 
وعباراتك جملية ومتألقة ككاتبها

----------


## jehad 2dnan

:SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): بشكر  كل من قدر البداع والمبدعين بتمنى انه الفكرة والمغزى من القصة يصل لكل شخص قرائها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أهلا وسهلا فيك وشكرا لمرورك

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اميرة قوس النصر 




جلست قربها وامسكت يدها وقلت بحسرة : أذن مت؟!
_ ماذا تريدين؟ هل نحن نستسلم؟
_ ماذا حدث لاحلامنا ؟
_ ماذا حدث لسرنا الصغيرة ؟
_ ما ذنب هذه المسكينة في يأسك؟

يا لها من كلمات لامست القلب 

دخلت القلب دون استئزان 

لك اجمل تحيه سيدتي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cgiving:  
شكرا جزيلا لكل من مر على حروفي هذه

----------


## رنا العراقيه

لن اتخلى عن نفسي من جديد
فمهما بلغت خسارتي لا تقارن بخسارة نفسي 
صدقوني لا شيء يعادل الالتقاء بالذات.................................

روووووووووووعه اخيتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

"صدقوني لا شيء يعادل الالتقاء بالذات"... 
يَكفيني هذه الجملة؛
فهي عنوان بذاته،
وقِصَّة بذاتها،
.
رائِعة بِحَق،
تِلكَ الأيام كُنتُ أعيش عالماً آخر...
بأي حال،
يبدو أن الكتابة كانت منذ زمن
و تحتاج لِبَعض التَّنقيح وسَتَكون بِحَق مؤثرةً
فالفِكرة ناضِجة و مُكتَمِلة
.
شُكراً للموضوع
ذَكَّرْتِني بالقِصَص القصيرة
شَارِكْتُ مَرَّة واحدة في حياتي في القِصص القصيرة حين كُنْتُ في الصَّف العاشِر وَ كُنْتُ من الأوائل في المملكة و حَصَلْتُ على ساعة كَجَائزة..
تَسْتَحِقِّين تِلْكَ السَّاعة أكثر مِنـــي...
.
تحياتي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حقيقي راااائع...

----------

